# Coconut?



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2007)

I tried straight coconuts from 1/2 dozen top notch suppliers this summer & didn't  care for any of them. they wee all too light & faded fast in body products.

I am about to place an order w/ WSP. Can anyone recommend a great coconu t there or anywhere? I have a wholesale account asking for straight coconut or maybe w/ a touch of milk or cream.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2007)

Peaks candle supply has a wonderful coconut milk you might like?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 4, 2007)

Carribean coconut!  

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Soap Silly Supplies have a good one too!


----------

